# New Nav Update for 2014, 15 and 16



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

I ordered the CTD update and should be getting it any day now. 

I chatted with a rep on that site and she claimed that the updates were the same for the NA Cruze and the CTD. She couldn't say why there is a different part number for the software number 22950150.

My car has software number 22950150 so we will see what it does when I install the update.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Occams_Razor said:


> I ordered the CTD update and should be getting it any day now.
> 
> I chatted with a rep on that site and she claimed that the updates were the same for the NA Cruze and the CTD. She couldn't say why there is a different part number for the software number 22950150.
> 
> My car has software number 22950150 so we will see what it does when I install the update.


I predict that the update will not work if you have 22950150. 

I'm curious why you purchased it when the supplier clearly states that it is not for vehicles with 22950150?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It is my belief that the 22950150 software was the root cause of the situation I experienced with the 2016 update and explored in depth in this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...9-nav-map-update-2014-2015-just-released.html


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Google Maps and other cell phone based navigation apps work for free and are updated regularly for free!!! I still do not understand why people buy or continue to support factory navigation systems. I purchased my car CPO and it has Navigation, but I did not pay extra for it and I do not use it and I will never PAY to update it!!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> Google Maps and other cell phone based navigation apps work for free and are updated regularly for free!!! I still do not understand why people buy or continue to support factory navigation systems. I purchased my car CPO and it has Navigation, but I did not pay extra for it and I do not use it and I will never PAY to update it!!!


Well, we've discussed this many times before. It's like owning a diesel or voting republican or being a Mac user or owning chevrolet. There are choices in this world and we still have the liberty in this country to exercise those choices. 

Let's keep this thread to its subject: the new 2018 nav update.


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

Tomko said:


> I predict that the update will not work if you have 22950150.
> 
> I'm curious why you purchased it when the supplier clearly states that it is not for vehicles with 22950150?





Occams_Razor said:


> I ordered the CTD update and should be getting it any day now.


Part number 84024267 is the correct one for the CTD with software 22950150 and that is what I ordered.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Occams_Razor said:


> Part number 84024267 is the correct one for the CTD with software 22950150 and that is what I ordered.


Thanks for clarifying that you've purchased the 2017 map update 84025267. 

This thread is regarding the 2018 map update 84257655 that was released today.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I received the 2018 p/n 84157655 update this afternoon and just finished installing it. 

It took 45 minutes to complete the install. 

While I have not driven with the new update I did navigate around on the maps and the points of interest. Here's what I've observed so far:

1) new residential streets in my growing neighbourhood have been added to this 2018 update compared to the 2017 update. 

2) at least one new point of interest that I submitted last June appears on this 2018 update. 

3) the voice is the same one used on the 2017 update. 

4) I've observed no additional roadways covered by the xm nav traffic. 

I'll have more observations to share regarding this 2018 update once I get out in the car in the next few days.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Last night I had a little more time to explore this 2018 update:

+ Highways 412 and 407 east of 412 appear on this update. These roadways opened on June 20, 2016. This makes this 2018 update of great interest to anyone living in the eastern half of the greater Toronto area or attempting to cross the GTA and wishing to avoid the 401 that is said to be the busiest highway in North America. 

+ I noticed even more new residential streets added for my larger community. 

+ I discovered that more parking lots have been mapped for shopping destinations like big box stores. This is a nice layer of detail to have when driving about.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

+ I've noticed that the Points of Interest search feature now functions by simply selecting _nearest_. The three previous map database softwares that I've used all required that you input your city first before it would provide the nearest POIs. I'm grateful for this improvement as I always found the previous method needlessly laborious.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does Onstar also use HERE mapping or do they have/use their own maps? I ask because it seems that if our in-dash navigation doesn't have a POI or road/street in the system, the Onstar map doesn't have it either. 

What good is Onstar for help if where you might be located with a broken down car or alerting them of the location of a fatal car accident isn't even on their map? I would think Onstar would make sure their maps are updated on a regular basis just like Google and Apple maps are, so that they can respond accordingly to all SOS calls.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Does Onstar also use HERE mapping or do they have/use their own maps? I ask because it seems that if our in-dash navigation doesn't have a POI or road/street in the system, the Onstar map doesn't have it either.
> 
> What good is Onstar for help if where you might be located with a broken down car or alerting them of the location of a fatal car accident isn't even on their map? I would think Onstar would make sure their maps are updated on a regular basis just like Google and Apple maps are, so that they can respond accordingly to all SOS calls.


I'm a regular user of onstar and their destination download service. Countless times they were able to send me to locations that were not in the POI database of the navigation system. I'm not sure how they do it, but they do it at least a couple times a week for me. 

I am very grateful for the onstar advisors. They've been incredibly helpful to my wife and I since I first began subscribing in 2008.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

+ 417 exit 122, that was realigned last year, is reflected in this update.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Chris Tobin:

I have lots of reasons I like having in dash nav.


1) dash mounts look ghetto and sometimes block sight
2) ditto for the cord strung around to keep the always lit rapidly discharging phone charged
3) Unless you are listening to stored songs or streaming audio from the phone (which I listen to often but not always) the nav directions either come out of the cell phone's terrible speaker or come in as a pseudo bluetooth phone call which is very awkward
4) 7" screen is bigger than most cell phone screens

I could list others but those 4 are the biggest ones for me. Number 5 is a reality for me but maybe not for a lot of others...

5) Google/Apple nav requires data access and I go to a LOT of places for hikes etc where data coverage is spotty or non existant


----------



## Stonelaughter (Mar 4, 2017)

Google Nav does not require as much data access as perhaps you think. Simply download "Offline Areas" which cover your intended journey on Wifi before you go; then you only need minimal data plan for traffic info.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Now $20 off and free shipping. 

GM | General Motors | GM - Connected Nav Radio System Map Update V.2018 | HERE


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

I noticed on this update (I can't remember if the old one allowed this, but I think it may have) that when the passenger is searching for a POI when we are in motion, it only allows the first screen - so restaurants, shows pretty much the "A"'s and won't let you scroll down the list past the first screen. I looked for an option to see if I could turn that off, but ??? Anyone know if that is possible? I had to exit the highway and put the car in park, choose the restaurant, then resume the trip. Waste of a perfectly good passenger if you ask me.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

BrightParrot said:


> I noticed on this update (I can't remember if the old one allowed this, but I think it may have) that when the passenger is searching for a POI when we are in motion, it only allows the first screen - so restaurants, shows pretty much the "A"'s and won't let you scroll down the list past the first screen. I looked for an option to see if I could turn that off, but ??? Anyone know if that is possible? I had to exit the highway and put the car in park, choose the restaurant, then resume the trip. Waste of a perfectly good passenger if you ask me.


It's been like this on all versions I've installed. I suspect for legal liability reasons.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Now $20 off and free shipping.
> 
> GM | General Motors | GM - Connected Nav Radio System Map Update V.2018 | HERE


GM sent me a letter in the mail the other day informing me that my map was likely outdated and that there was a nav update available. Hopefully the next one will be here by late winter and actually have the changes I've submitted to them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As near as I can tell, the overall map database that is managed by HERE.com, is released on a quarterly basis. 

HERE.com does almost everybody's mapping, except for google, Apple and maybe one or two others like mapquest. So Garmin, for example, also gets its map database from HERE.com, as does BMW, Ford, etc. 

This 2018 update for our Cruze contains mapping changes that were included in the HERE.com second quarter release for calendar 2016. It is my belief that any changes submitted on July 1, 2016, or later, will appear on the next update. Whenever, or if ever, it is made available. 

On the subject of if ever, there are countless cases where GM has not invested the resources to offer an update. The 2007 CTS last received an update in 2009. XLR tells a similar story as do many others. So if people do not signal there interest to GM by buying the current update, they may never bother to issue another. 

For our 2014-16 cruze, they have issued the following updates:

2016 update: February 18, 2016

2017 update: June 6, 2016

2018 update: March 15, 2017


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Tomko said:


> As near as I can tell, the overall map database that is managed by HERE.com, is released on a quarterly basis.
> 
> HERE.com does almost everybody's mapping, except for google, Apple and maybe one or two others like mapquest. So Garmin, for example, also gets its map database from HERE.com, as does BMW, Ford, etc.
> 
> ...


I read a few days ago that GM is not offering built in navi in the Bolt any longer... It seems factory navi systems are on their way out altogether...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> I read a few days ago that GM is not offering built in navi in the Bolt any longer... It seems factory navi systems are on their way out altogether...


I agree, on the surface that seems to be the long-term trend. 

But the coming automous driving system from Cadillac, supercruise, requires a specialized high definition navigation system. GM even mapped all limited access highways in Canada and the USA to create the database. 

So maybe factory nav nav won't be superseded as soon as we think.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's more on that high definition mapping, done with laser scanning to a resolution of two inches:

http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/15/15289194/cadillac-super-cruise-lidar-map-interview-ny-auto-show


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do the map updates help with the navigation system's ability to better and more quickly recalculate a route? 

I find the Cruze's navigation will do anything in it's power to direct you back to the original route/road(s) it initially calculated to get you to a destination. It's only after its 3-5 directives, which include making u-turns, towards getting you back on the road you diverted from, will it then finally recognize that there's a more viable and efficient alternative way to your destination without taking you up and down side streets just to get you back to the main road that was diverted/accidentally missed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Do the map updates help with the navigation system's ability to better and more quickly recalculate a route?
> 
> I find the Cruze's navigation will do anything in it's power to direct you back to the original route/road(s) it initially calculated to get you to a destination. It's only after its 3-5 directives, which include making u-turns, towards getting you back on the road you diverted from, will it then finally recognize that there's a more viable and efficient alternative way to your destination without taking you up and down side streets just to get you back to the main road that was diverted/accidentally missed.


Honestly, I've noticed this with every nav I've used, with the possible exception of CUE in my father's XTS. For reference, I have factory nav in my DTS and had a high-end Magellan that my wife gave to her brother. 

I'm thinking it's a factor first of the road network itself, and second of the processing power of the navigation unit to quickly find an alternate route without taking the easy way out and send you twisting like a paperclip into u-turns. 

This is why I'm thinking that a database update may not necessarily have the programming rights or authority to make much of an improvement in the case of a re-routing on the fly.


----------



## Chris Ocean (Oct 3, 2016)

@Tomko 
Ok, this is going to sound weird, but where is the USB port for me to update this stupid thing?

Also i think the Cruze SatNav, in dash is the best by far out of any car i've ever been in. It's not confusing at all, and it's super user friendly. I travel a lot for weddings being a wedding photographer, and i'm always renting cars, luxury ones too, and their sat navs, albeit sophisticated, are garbage compare to my Cruze sat nav... it's just not even in the same ballpark of how easy it is to understand ours compared to others. 

The on screen directions are clear as day, and with the higher end cars they're not so clear on what to do.. it was stupid frustrating.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chris Ocean said:


> @*Tomko*
> Ok, this is going to sound weird, but where is the USB port for me to update this stupid thing?
> 
> Also i think the Cruze SatNav, in dash is the best by far out of any car i've ever been in. It's not confusing at all, and it's super user friendly. I travel a lot for weddings being a wedding photographer, and i'm always renting cars, luxury ones too, and their sat navs, albeit sophisticated, are garbage compare to my Cruze sat nav... it's just not even in the same ballpark of how easy it is to understand ours compared to others.
> ...


It's inside the console, under a little plastic flap.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I just noticed that this update is now on sale for $99.99 until August 31. 

GM | Buick | Cascada | 2016 | GM - Connected Nav Radio System Map Update V.2018 | HERE

I take this as a positive sign that a 2019 map update is in the works and could be released as early as this fall. That would put us at ~18 months since the last release.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> I just noticed that this update is now on sale for $99.99 until August 31.
> 
> GM | Buick | Cascada | 2016 | GM - Connected Nav Radio System Map Update V.2018 | HERE
> 
> I take this as a positive sign that a 2019 map update is in the works and could be released as early as this fall. That would put us at ~18 months since the last release.



I just noticed this big discount as well. I immediately thought of contacting you about it. Like you said, I'm hoping this big discount means that there is another map update on the way. I plan on possibly buying the next map update if I haven't driven my car into a lake by then due to dealing with this **** slow disappearing coolant and crappy smells coming into my cabin. 

Are you still submitting map changes/corrections?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I just noticed this big discount as well. I immediately thought of contacting you about it. Like you said, I'm hoping this big discount means that there is another map update on the way. I plan on possibly buying the next map update if I haven't driven my car into a lake by then due to dealing with this **** slow disappearing coolant and crappy smells coming into my cabin.
> 
> Are you still submitting map changes/corrections?


With many thanks to you, Starks, I’ve been pretty regular about submitting updates - and they’ve been pretty good about acting upon them. 

I too am looking forward to the 2019 update. The small things in life...


----------



## TeamNadomas (Sep 5, 2018)

I just found this post. My Cruze maps are so out of date I don't know if I should buy this one or wait for the new one


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Heres one for the Nav guru's.  I have a 2013 cruze which had the small green screen. I updated to the MyLink radio with Nav. The radio is from a 2014. How do I find out what nav version it takes? Im assuming 84157655. Also, I need to provide my VIN number, which is for a 2013. Is the VIN just for the radio (Which was updated with my cars VIN) or will it cause issues or will they be confused with a 2013 VIN and a 2014 radio? lol Thanks.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Heres one for the Nav guru's.  I have a 2013 cruze which had the small green screen. I updated to the MyLink radio with Nav. The radio is from a 2014. How do I find out what nav version it takes? Im assuming 84157655. Also, I need to provide my VIN number, which is for a 2013. Is the VIN just for the radio (Which was updated with my cars VIN) or will it cause issues or will they be confused with a 2013 VIN and a 2014 radio? lol Thanks.


Use your vehicle's VIN. It is needed so they can lock the navigation update to your specific vehicle and prevent it from being shared with other people/vehicles. As for which version, you would usually just select which ever one is listed as current for the year of the vehicle your navigation radio came from. Although I will tell you this: I do not know what the difference is with the 2014 diesel Cruze in regards to the navigation update, or what kind of issues could arise during update if you have a 2014 diesel radio in your (assumed to be) unleaded 2013 Cruze.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Use your vehicle's VIN. It is needed so they can lock the navigation update to your specific vehicle and prevent it from being shared with other people/vehicles. As for which version, you would usually just select which ever one is listed as current for the year of the vehicle your navigation radio came from. Although I will tell you this: I do not know what the difference is with the 2014 diesel Cruze in regards to the navigation update, or what kind of issues could arise during update if you have a 2014 diesel radio in your (assumed to be) unleaded 2013 Cruze.


Ok, sounds good. Thanks!

The radio came from a 2014 gas powered Cruze, not a diesel.


----------



## CoolandMellow (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone have latest navigation map 84157655?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

CoolandMellow said:


> Anyone have latest navigation map 84157655?


Anyone still actually use the built-in nav when CarPlay and Android Auto are FREE? I just plug my phone in and Google Maps pops up on my MyLink screen. No paying for updates, no missing POI's, new roads get added quickly plus real-time traffic!

The latest AA update (might have been a Google Maps update) tells me the quickest route to work (if I'm at home) or to home (if I'm at work) without even doing anything. It turns on and says "Traffic is lighter than usual, you should take this way home" and that's it. Doesn't auto-start directions, just tells me what's the fastest way.


----------



## CoolandMellow (Jun 12, 2020)

I'll try it! Thanks!!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Anyone still actually use the built-in nav when CarPlay and Android Auto are FREE? I just plug my phone in and Google Maps pops up on my MyLink screen. No paying for updates, no missing POI's, new roads get added quickly plus real-time traffic!
> 
> The latest AA update (might have been a Google Maps update) tells me the quickest route to work (if I'm at home) or to home (if I'm at work) without even doing anything. It turns on and says "Traffic is lighter than usual, you should take this way home" and that's it. Doesn't auto-start directions, just tells me what's the fastest way.


As I recall WillL84, you have a Gen 2 Cruze MyLink system. Gen 1 systems do not function that way without the use of an aftermarket headunit.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

StLouisCPhT said:


> As I recall WillL84, you have a Gen 2 Cruze MyLink system. Gen 1 systems do not function that way without the use of an aftermarket headunit.


You don't need to use it through the head unit. Get a nice phone holder and use it without the head unit. It's still free and much better


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CoolandMellow said:


> Anyone have latest navigation map 84157655?


I don't. I'm thinking about purchasing it for my 2015 chevy cruze LTZ though. From the looks of it, it doesn't look like they'll be releasing anymore of these updates because it's near **** 2021 and this one was released in 2017 I think. It would be nice if they lowered the price considerably given this fact.


----------



## bbanic23 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tomko said:


> This morning a new navigation update was released for 2014, 15 and 16 Cruze.
> 
> It is being labeled as a 2018 update and assigned part number 84157655. US$159.99 plus shipping.
> 
> ...





Tomko said:


> This morning a new navigation update was released for 2014, 15 and 16 Cruze.
> 
> It is being labeled as a 2018 update and assigned part number 84157655. US$159.99 plus shipping.
> 
> ...


Hello, I’m Bryce, I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze 2.0L TD. My navigation is pretty outdated. I am wondering if anyone that has already purchased the usb for the update would just be willing to sell it? I am also curious if anyone is already doing that on eBay or something. I looked but was having trouble finding this particular update. Also, curious why someone doesn’t just buy one usb and sell it around to the people in this forum in need of a navigation update. 
I recently called GM bc they were out of stock on the USB’s. Apparently, GM is going through a change in there system and so a lot of there products get placed as “out of stock” until the changeover is complete.


----------



## CoolandMellow (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't plan on purchasing a 2 year old map version. The people who are responsible for the Chevy Cruze maps are doing a horrible job. It just proves Chevy doesn't care about a customer after they purchase a vehicle. Just like majority of politicians, they all pull the bait and switch, and seldom follow through with promises.


----------



## bbanic23 (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks. But doesn’t really answer the question.


----------



## CoolandMellow (Jun 12, 2020)

Okay. If Chevy does comes out with a newer version, I'll gladly split the cost. However, I have an unanswered question. Does the MAP update require a signature key based on the vehicle's VIN #? If so, you cannot use the MAP update they provide for my vehicle.


----------



## bbanic23 (Nov 21, 2019)

I didn’t know about the map key, so yeah I guess that’s why people don’t resell them.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

bbanic23 said:


> Hello, I’m Bryce, I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze 2.0L TD. My navigation is pretty outdated. I am wondering if anyone that has already purchased the usb for the update would just be willing to sell it? I am also curious if anyone is already doing that on eBay or something. I looked but was having trouble finding this particular update. Also, curious why someone doesn’t just buy one usb and sell it around to the people in this forum in need of a navigation update.
> I recently called GM bc they were out of stock on the USB’s. Apparently, GM is going through a change in there system and so a lot of there products get placed as “out of stock” until the changeover is complete.


Because the usb drives are linked to the specific vehicle vin number. 

(Sorry for the late reply, I thought I had clicked send earlier but it looks like I didn't.)


----------

